# Drugs You've eXperimented with



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Drugs are very bad for your physical and mental health and i am not promoting them with this thread....just had to say that first.

List what drugs you have experimented with, include a brief opinion, review or experience you had during the time you where under the effects of the drug. i'll go first.

Marijuanna: I tried pot for the first time when i was 15. It made me happy beyond belief and i was in awe of the "high". I laughed at dumb things and just had a great time. (everyone knows about pot so wtvr) but continued use of it made me realise the negative effects on my mental health. I become more lazy when i used it, i couldn't think very sharply etc. I decided the risks outweighed the "benifit" and i stopped. I still smoke pot but on a much lower key.

Cocaine: My first time sniffing a line was not that great. I fealt kind of exhilerated (spelling?) for about 15 minutes but not much else. I grinded my jaw alot and my jaw and nose hurt the next day. I discoverd later though if you do some "blow" and then smoke some pot, the feeling is great. It's as if everytime your heart beats a surge of great feeling flows through your veins. I don't mess with cocaine anymore.

Ecstacy: My first time taking ecstacy i went to a rave in Minneapolis. The drug stated to take effect on me about 25 minutes after injesting the pill. THe most beautiful feeling was going through my body. The best feeling i have ever experienced. I was entranced by the lazers and lights. I lost myself in the techno music and felt exactly what the drug is called, "ecstacy". Ecstacy is an unbelievable eXperience and by far my most memorable. I only did it a few more times and i will never dop it again. Due to the horrible effects it has on your brain.

Shroms: The first time i ate some boomers i had a very weird experience. Everything was kind of moving like liquid in my vision. I did not halluciante (spelling?) but the sensation was kind of nasty. I did shrooms one more time and this time i had a good experience. I didn't hallucinate i just was exremely humored by everything. I laughed uncontrollably for a long time.

I havn't done any other drugs besides those unless you include sylvia but thats another weird story.
those are breif experiences i had. Now lets hear some of yours.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well i havent tried meth, heroin, or crack....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive smoked pot quite bit, but dont touch it now...

ive done shrooms 3 times. first time i thought i had an ok time, but got really worried about everything...then i saw what i thought was a space ship...but it was an airplane







. second time i thought i was in the legend of zelda...that was crazy....third time i got caught by the police, and as they were questioning me i thought the ground was heaving, and the cop's uniform was purple and pychadelic...lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

airtorey15 said:


> Everything was kind of moving like liquid in my vision. I did not halluciante (spelling?)


when things are swirling and moving around in your vision but not physically moving that is hallucinating, everyone seems to thing that just because they dont see a leprachaun running around that there not hallucinating


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Opium has been my drug of choice for the last few months. Relaxation and good vibes is about all I can say. Same price as the kind, so it's not bad. What does suck is it comees from the poppy plant so if you get busted with it, it's a felony as it has some properties shared with heroin.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not going to get into what I've tried and how I felt... I just know that I'm glad I went through the experience young to know what it was like. Now that I'm older, I'm over it. I run into people from my hs who used to look down on me and look at them now ---- NOW they are experimenting with drugs and getting more high then I was back then.

It makes me think that its better to start and experience young.. then later when you're older and more vulnerable to whats out there because you were a goody too shoes then and not now. did i make sense? haha


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Meth,Cocain And weed Meth and cocain all happen well I was in the Army out doing our Security checks and we needed to stay up for Staffduty. Quite cause I was taking food out of my family's mouth And I was looking like sh*t from the 2 Drugs every now and again I have the filling I wanna do it again but I look at my kids and I stop. My fish is another reason I stop doing the sh*t I needed a Hobby something to relax me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The one time my old roommate tried Cocaine I got to spend 4 hours in the ER waiting room talking with some girl who got shot once at White Castle. Real fun time.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Opium has been my drug of choice for the last few months. Relaxation and good vibes is about all I can say. Same price as the kind, so it's not bad. What does suck is it comees from the poppy plant so if you get busted with it, it's a felony as it has some properties shared with heroin.


red rock or black goop?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> ive smoked pot quite bit, but dont touch it now...
> 
> ive done shrooms 3 times. first time i thought i had an ok time, but got really worried about everything...then i saw what i thought was a space ship...but it was an airplane
> 
> ...


dude your canadian of course youve smoked pot


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Marijuana - Tried it when I was 14. Didn't really get a whole lot off of it, so I didn't really smoke it. Then I started smoking it like a year ago, every day. I am aware of it's downsides, but for now I feel the good outweighs the bad, and I'm not quitting until I move to Alberta for a job.

Coke - Tried it a few times, and I don't really like it. It's ok, but totally not worth the money.

Acid - Love it. I know acid is a bit crazy, but I've tried it a few times, and I can say it's my favorite drug. But it's not something you can really do often. I laughed uncontrollably for 12 hours the last time I did it, and I had the most fun I've ever had in one night.
That being said, acid isn't a drug to mess around with.

I've tried a bunch of other pills, some of which I can't recall the name of, and I never found any of them that great.
I also tried shrooms, but that was just like acid, just not as good.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Opium has been my drug of choice for the last few months. Relaxation and good vibes is about all I can say. Same price as the kind, so it's not bad. What does suck is it comees from the poppy plant so if you get busted with it, it's a felony as it has some properties shared with heroin.


That does explain alot of your recent posts.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

"You can turn your back on a person, but never turn your back on a drug, especially when its waving a razor sharp hunting knife in your eye."

just pot and G here...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im to paranoid to post here


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ your family is reading your post! (so is the gov't)


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*well me... never had and never will  *


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> ^^ your family is reading your post! (so is the gov't)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you see kids drugs are bad and if you dont believe me ask your dad, and if you dont believe him ask your mom, shell tell you how she does em all the tiome, so kids say no to drugs, so you dont act like everyone else does, and theres really nothing more to say, drugs are just bad umm'k


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Marijuanna:







when i am stoned, i am more comfortable, therfore i dont have a temper, can concentrate to write a paper, or do homework, even ride consiterably faster lap times on my dirtbike if i am stoned.... no problems with long term memory, but the last 1/2 hour usually doesnt stick untill its over...

Cocaine: done it a few times... not worth a felony offence or the money if you have to pay cost... if you are a dealer maybe, but then you break even, and i consiter money more of a high than any thing listed so far... 
"never get high on your own supply"

Ecstacy: wont touch it, beings its either meth or heroin based to begin with, and something like one in five batches is lethal, no matter who cooks it/stamps it into those neat pills you get...

Shroms: tastes like dirt, cant eat them anymore unless the conditions are PERFECT due to the fact the last ones i ate were laced with 2 hits of acid... if i am not with my best friends, in a happy scenario (last time was in the snow, deep in the woods behind a friends houses... drinking red wine and throwing snowballs that exploded like fireworks in the air...)
i find my self JUST WANTING IT TO BE OVER

crank, crack, heroin, or meth (huge meth problem here, check out this link and it will blow your mind! we have commercials that make you loose sleep at night) i would rather play "lets drink whats under the kitchen sink" before i would consiter willingly doing that to myself

Meth... gross


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Opium has been my drug of choice for the last few months. Relaxation and good vibes is about all I can say. Same price as the kind, so it's not bad. What does suck is it comees from the poppy plant so if you get busted with it, it's a felony as it has some properties shared with heroin.


red rock or black goop?
[/quote]

The black tar AKA rabbit poop haha


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> *well me... never had and never will  *


i second this


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I did coke on the weekends for about four months. Then I found out that I like my money more. It's fine, it really isn't a bad drug- however the way it can be so addictive is where it gets to be bad. Whenever I'd get it, I'd do it all before the weekend was over so that I wasn't tired at work and wanted to do some before work, on lunch, in the bathroom and so on. It's really a party drug, and that's all it's good for.

Oh SNAP, are you a cop stone cold?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i did coke just over a year ago..i got pretty into that
dropped acid...best time i ever had in my life...wont do it again cus i want to leave it at a good time
extacy....my 1st time dropped 7 tabs...pretty great....i did that for a few solid weekends
shrooms, dropped half oz 1st time...crazy sh*t
and i smoke weed everyday


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

extacy is a joke, i could never understand why people made a big deal about it, its like doing coke, a 1/4 hit of acid and taking a viagra..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just weed...thats it


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I almost went to Bangfest in Miami to see Daft Punk, Gnarles Barkley, Benny Benassi, Duran Duran, Common(the rapper), Modest Mouse, and Thievery Corporation. Sucked for me because at FL/GA game here in jacksonville I sprained my knee w. the blown ACL and couldn't walk for 2 weeks.

I've never done extacy but if I went there I would have definately been downing it...... for this show.....Daft Punk does all of their shows from that pyramid and I'd f*cking LOVE IT! after 6 minutes into the video the whole pyramid starts lighting up with colors and pictures.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 31 and I can proudly say that I've never "experimented" with any drugs.







I was going to try Ecstasy once a few years ago, I was going to hook up with a girl that I knew and she was going to supply it, she said having sex on X was incredible...sadly it never happened.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> I did coke on the weekends for about four months. Then I found out that I like my money more. It's fine, it really isn't a bad drug- however the way it can be so addictive is where it gets to be bad. Whenever I'd get it, I'd do it all before the weekend was over so that I wasn't tired at work and wanted to do some before work, on lunch, in the bathroom and so on. It's really a party drug, and that's all it's good for.
> 
> Oh SNAP, are you a cop stone cold?


not yet, i will be in a few years after college, but my whole family comes from law enforcement


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

cool cool!







so you could like... hook us up enh?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Where to start...used to be really into the dope. Pot, Coke, Crack, PCP, Acid, Shrooms, X...I think thats about it...I don't do drugs anymore but sometimes when I am partying the china white calls my name...I get way too high to smoke weed anymore and lord knows what would happen to me if I did any hallucinagin (sp?) I was thinking bout getting my hands on some shrooms for a Roger Waters concert in September but p*ssy'd out. Now I just work the 9-5 cubicle life and get blasted on the weekends...sad.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea i stopped doing everything like 3-4 years ago... i just drink now


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

too bad some of the most incredibly amazing stuff in life (ecstacy) can also be the worst thing for your life.

But one thing i find more incredible is God, and that is the best thing for My life so i'm content.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I've done just about everything at some point, besides meth...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

airtorey15 said:


> too bad some of the most incredibly amazing stuff in life (ecstacy) can also be the worst thing for your life.
> 
> But one thing i find more incredible is God, and that is the best thing for My life so i'm content.


and by God you mean Tech N9ne right?







jk, Tech's Tha sh*t


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Marijuana- That is the greatest drug... i sometimes wish I still smoked it... nah I like my money more

acid/shrooms- I liked them until I thought I was being eaten by a red brick fence... bad trip messes everything up!!

Cocaine- In the words of the late Rick James "Cocaines A hell of a drug"

X- My brain hurt everytime after I did it and I found it hard to complete a sentence for a few days after doing it.

Meth- The downfall of a drug addict. By far the worst drug in the world. Meth will turn your world upside down and f*ck you at the same time. Hardest thing for me to quit.

One time I snorted horse tranq (my friend told me it was cocaine) I was really fucked up from that. I couldnt move for along time. Crazy ass sh*t.

sherm- I smoked a joint dipped in this sh*t. i was stoned for like a day and a half..

Damn I have done alot of sh*t.. I have been sober for 4 years now and to be honest my life is not as exciting, but I do have alot more money.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nothing, Im clean!!







I was always very close to all of that, my friends would always make fun of me since I was the only one in the group not trying anything, but I never got curious bout "trying".. I'm glad I never had to use any drugs 2 feel "better"


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Playing juniour hockey ive been exposed to alot of drugs.
ive tried weed coke and shrooms
When it comes down to it booze is better then them all so i dont do drugs i just tried them didnt get much out of them so now i just stick with my rum and beer


----------



## crack hoar (Dec 8, 2006)

I have given up snorting and poping. I stick to injecting these days.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

crack hoar said:


> I have given up snorting and poping. I stick to injecting these days.


Ouch that sounds nasty..... Never done sh*t like that myself. Do you find it delectable ?(as in giving great pleasure)


----------



## crack hoar (Dec 8, 2006)

LOON said:


> I have given up snorting and poping. I stick to injecting these days.


Ouch that sounds nasty..... Never done sh*t like that myself. Do you find it delectable ?(as in giving great pleasure)








[/quote]

same as most drugs, good at first but now just seems to make me feel "normal".

Definately recomend it to all the young kids


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crack hoar said:


> I have given up snorting and poping. I stick to injecting these days.


Ouch that sounds nasty..... Never done sh*t like that myself. Do you find it delectable ?(as in giving great pleasure)








[/quote]

same as most drugs, good at first but now just seems to make me feel "normal".

Definately recomend it to all the young kids
[/quote]








????


----------



## crack hoar (Dec 8, 2006)

Xenon said:


> I have given up snorting and poping. I stick to injecting these days.


Ouch that sounds nasty..... Never done sh*t like that myself. Do you find it delectable ?(as in giving great pleasure)








[/quote]

same as most drugs, good at first but now just seems to make me feel "normal".

Definately recomend it to all the young kids
[/quote]








????
[/quote]

Oh sorry, my mistake. Its only acceptable to gloryfy the use of drugs in the past tense then.

I USED to take drugs and it was wicked and made me really cool and popular.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No, I think you crossed the line when you recommended the drug use to young kids.


----------



## crack hoar (Dec 8, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> No, I think you crossed the line when you recommended the drug use to young kids.


sorry again, I think my point is being lost in translation. I was being sarcastic and trying to point out that this thread is not the sort of thing I would want kids to be reading.

Just to clarify. I don't inject and I don't recomend you try it. Infact don't try it, its stupid.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

alright, alright.... my turn:

started the dope my first year of college--- off and on until now, im still smoking but have been getting bored with it.... i think i need a break? but i do love weed--- and will be high later tonight

shrooms ive done 3-4 times now---- enjoyed every experience

coke--- my buddies do it alot, but to be honest i dont like doing it that much.... for one its way to $$$ and it makes me irritable and cranky--- probably will continue to avoid it at all costs--- i know ill never spend another dime on it, if its laying around or someone else has it and is offering then maybe?...

exctasy--- been doing this a little too much over the last 2-3 months.... my bud supplies them like skittles--- usually only pop one a night so it really doesnt affect me too much the next day--- my drug of choice tho as it is a BLAST if your in the right setting....

steriods--- took them off and on from 19-24.... ive been clean for well over a year now and am going to stay that way---- i loved my whole experience with it, gaining 70-80lbs over that time--- just had to get off as it is definetly a dark tunnel with no light at the end... im just glad i made it though without hurting myself-

thats pretty much it--- did a few whippets back in the day- that was a crazy little experience that id never do again but was worth mentioning....

"DRUGS ARE BAD..... MMMKAY?"


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i heard (just rumor maybe) that if you do ecstacy more then 10 times your considered E-tarded. May be exagerated but i don't take it lightly, that stuff is horrible for the brain. And hey, i need my brain. ya know? to function in my life.







werd


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I've heard it makes the ventricles(gaps in the brain) larger and this larger gap between segments of the brain is a biological factor that contributes to schizophrenia, all patients have these gaps.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well thats funny, because ive "heard" that it has no side effects --- my brain works fine for me?...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> I've heard it makes the ventricles(gaps in the brain) larger and this larger gap between segments of the brain is a biological factor that contributes to schizophrenia, all patients have these gaps.


i belive every person has the potiental to exibit schizophrenia it just requires a stimulatn to trigger it, many drugs can be the trigger not just e..

http://www.schizophrenia.com/prevention/streetdrugs.html


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

well i would slow down, don't get me wrong, i LOVE XTC, but it's not worth it. trust me. i just enjoy looking back at the times i did it, they where great, i actually plan on doing it one more time and then leaving it alone for either a VERY long time or for ever. I already got the glowsticks and the over 100 techno songs in anticipation for the final "Rave".







Now i'm getting all exited.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

oh of course, but they don't alter the brain as much as E does. Real schizophrenia patients almost always have smaller frontal lobes, the part that does your problem-solving and planning.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

airtorey15 said:


> well i would slow down, don't get me wrong, i LOVE XTC, but it's not worth it. trust me. i just enjoy looking back at the times i did it, they where great, i actually plan on doing it one more time and then leaving it alone for either a VERY long time or for ever. *I already got the glowsticks and the over 100 techno songs in anticipation for the final "Rave".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the biggest negative side effect of E, it turns you into a total wanker.

altough i do enjoy the occasional trance/techno music the whole dancing like a tripping fool with glow sticks is retarted


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok my turn, I used to smoke alot of

Pot.... then I went to military school and got drug tested all the time and couldnt. When I got back I did it a few times and it made me paranoid as hell, whereas it used to make me laugh my ass off or just mellow out. i dont like bud anymore at all. Havent done it in months. its nice teo have a clean system and a clear head

Coke.... done it three times, I love it. Thats why I dont do it. I'm not tryin to sell my unborn baby for a few lines. Screw that. Best high ever in my opinion but too expensive, way too addictive and it sucks when you come down off of it.

Opium... done it twice, once mixed together with pot and hash in one sitting. It was nuts. I liked it, that was 4 years ago. Havent done it since.

But now I dont do anything... besides drink occasionally, and I dont see that ending any time too soon. I'd rather have a case of beer than be high on anything. Saves money and brain cells.







The way I see it is pretty much a phase of my life and been there and done that and now I'm over it.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> well i would slow down, don't get me wrong, i LOVE XTC, but it's not worth it. trust me. i just enjoy looking back at the times i did it, they where great, i actually plan on doing it one more time and then leaving it alone for either a VERY long time or for ever. *I already got the glowsticks and the over 100 techno songs in anticipation for the final "Rave".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the biggest negative side effect of E, it turns you into a total wanker.

altough i do enjoy the occasional trance/techno music the whole dancing like a tripping fool with glow sticks is retarted
[/quote]

I'm with you, Nismo. Like Ali G said, "Ain't the most worrying thing about these is that they actually make you like house music......Is there actually a chemical that makes you dance like a villian?"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> well i would slow down, don't get me wrong, i LOVE XTC, but it's not worth it. trust me. i just enjoy looking back at the times i did it, they where great, i actually plan on doing it one more time and then leaving it alone for either a VERY long time or for ever. *I already got the glowsticks and the over 100 techno songs in anticipation for the final "Rave".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the biggest negative side effect of E, it turns you into a total wanker.

altough i do enjoy the occasional trance/techno music the whole dancing like a tripping fool with glow sticks is retarted
[/quote]

I'm with you, Nismo. Like Ali G said, "Ain't the most worrying thing about these is that they actually make you like house music......Is there actually a chemical that makes you dance like a villian?"
[/quote]

he actually does two versions, the origonal one for the british show and a recycled version for the hbo series in the US..

this is the british version






the USA version


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Aw man, way better in Europe!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well thats funny, because ive "heard" that it has no side effects --- my brain works fine for me?...


No side effects? Haha.
Sorry, but that is far from the truth. I've done a lot of drugs, but stayed away from ecstasy because I know what it does to your brain. First, it messes up your seratonin levels, which is the chemical in your brain that makes you happy. So lots of people who use E regularly have major depression problems.
Also, the big thing is the actual damage it does to your brain. Look at an x-ray of someone's brain who has used ecstasy regularly for a while, it actually has holes in it.
I'm usually the person defending drugs from people who bash them , but with E, your brain really can get fucked up.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

weed- smoked it for a year, quit it because i really dont like it and its not really worth the charges you can get if youre caught with a pipe.

opium-did it a few times, just the brown goo sh*t

hash- have done it a few times, nothing special IMO

robotussin- many people do it and "trip" for a while. i did it and it was horrible. i felt like i was paralized and couldnt move in my bed.

huffing- i huffed butane once. a few months ago i had a can in my room, i have it a few hits and it kinda enhanced sounds and made me dizzy. later on that night i was in bed watching tv chillin, i took a few hits. next thing i knew i was really fucked up, the left corner of my bed blended in with the face of my cat, the other corner was curling up towards me, went for some more butane and none was left... i took the whole can(one of those big 9-10" cans) without knowing it. it really fucked me up for 2 hours. basically it was the most awesome experience of my life but id never do it again because of the danger.

alcohol- mmm lots and lots of cheap vodka. i prefer being drunk over most other things and its cheaper and much more legal


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

i havnt done anything illeagle, only salvia. it didnt do much the first time but after that its like just weird, but weird in a good way. the only bad thing is that you have no control over yourself, its good to have someone to watch you if you do it. no side effects though!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

joey said:


> ive smoked pot quite bit, but dont touch it now...
> 
> ive done shrooms 3 times. first time i thought i had an ok time, but got really worried about everything...then i saw what i thought was a space ship...but it was an airplane
> 
> ...


*dude your canadian of course youve smoked pot*
[/quote]

being from vancouver just adds to the truth of that quote joey'd


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

weed/hash, coke, shrooms, salvia, whippits, opium, xanax, various painkillers (oxycodone, hydrocodone, etc), adderal, and i think thats it.

trying to get some ex and acid but its hard to come by the legit stuff up here, and when it does come through i dont have the cash

btw, for everyone putting crack in the same league as meth and heroin...don't. crack is simply smokeable coke, albeit dirty as f*ck.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

crack and heroin are in the same league. 
both are highly addictive. meth/speed/crank and coke are also in this same class. 
Sorry bud. they are all dirty chems.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> crack and heroin are in the same league.
> both are highly addictive. meth/speed/crank and coke are also in this same class.
> Sorry bud. they are all dirty chems.


meth is a synthetic drug created from chemicals entirely. heroin is a semi-synthetic opioid but it still contains synthetic properties. whereas cocaine/crack-cocaine is a product of the coca plant and the only chems used in it are to produce the actual usable drug in freebase or solid form. cocaine uses the least amount of chemicals and i wouldn't consider them to be in the same class at all. if anything, i would group coke and opium together as neither are synthetic or semi-synthetic as is the case of heroin and meth.

also, cocaine has been proven to be psychologically addictive, no more than alcohol or gambling. unlike opioids (heroin, morphine) that can cause serious physical addiction, even within medical patients in the hospitals.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

hyphen said:


> crack and heroin are in the same league.
> both are highly addictive. meth/speed/crank and coke are also in this same class.
> Sorry bud. they are all dirty chems.


meth is a synthetic drug created from chemicals entirely. heroin is a semi-synthetic opioid but it still contains synthetic properties. whereas cocaine/crack-cocaine is a product of the coca plant and the only chems used in it are to produce the actual usable drug in freebase or solid form. cocaine uses the least amount of chemicals and i wouldn't consider them to be in the same class at all. if anything, i would group coke and opium together as neither are synthetic or semi-synthetic as is the case of heroin and meth.

also, cocaine has been proven to be psychologically addictive, no more than alcohol or gambling. unlike opioids (heroin, morphine) that can cause serious physical addiction, even within medical patients in the hospitals.
[/quote]

once again, meth is the nastiest sh*t ever and contains literally nothing orgainc like opium, or cocaine... for the devistating effects of meth check this:
montana meth project


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


how do you think i pay for my hobbies :/


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Gear Wiz said:


> I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


me? i know lots about everyting, simply because i did research out of curiosity before it could potentally ruin my life... its better to know about what car you buy, before you drive it right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Gear Wiz said:


> I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


theres a wealth of info on drugs everywhere. its up to you to educate yourself. why would anyone want to do something they know nothing about?

for instance, i read a post in this thread where a person said that using ecstasy more than 10 times will turn you "e-tarded." what's an e-tard? is there a medical definition for this term? and the same person said that e ravages your brain (in not so many words). how so? how can ecstasy ravage a brain when its main focus is to open up the seratonin glands for a heavier release of seratonin into the blood? on what basis are such assumptions made? not to mention that DOCTORS AND SCIENTISTS have found no short term effects other than anti-socialism, depression and things of that nature.

i've also heard people say that ecstasy stays in your spine and that it pokes holes into your brain and that acid makes your certifiably insane after you do it a certain amount of times. i mean, all this crap sounds so ignorant. if people would learn a little something about drugs they would learn how to do what drugs responsibly and what drugs to stay away from entirely.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I havnt done anything too serious. Salvia...worst experience of my life, Shrooms- one time it was the best time ever the other time it wasnt as fun, you have to be with the right people. I smoke weed daily and like it, doesnt seem to effect my lungs because i am very active and run it all off. I've also smoked a half coke half weed joint that was pretty fun, didnt do much other than get me really high and made me feel a little weird.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

hyphen said:


> I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


theres a wealth of info on drugs everywhere. its up to you to educate yourself. why would anyone want to do something they know nothing about?

for instance, i read a post in this thread where a person said that using ecstasy more than 10 times will turn you "e-tarded." what's an e-tard? is there a medical definition for this term? and the same person said that e ravages your brain (in not so many words). how so? how can ecstasy ravage a brain when its main focus is to open up the seratonin glands for a heavier release of seratonin into the blood? on what basis are such assumptions made? not to mention that DOCTORS AND SCIENTISTS have found no short term effects other than anti-socialism, depression and things of that nature.

i've also heard people say that ecstasy stays in your spine and that it pokes holes into your brain and that acid makes your certifiably insane after you do it a certain amount of times. i mean, all this crap sounds so ignorant. if people would learn a little something about drugs they would learn how to do what drugs responsibly and what drugs to stay away from entirely.
[/quote]

ecstasy does do considerable damage to your brain, http://www.dancesafe.org/slideshow/ go to that link, it is an ecstasy slide show on how it works and what it does to your brain, it's actually quite interesting and educating. But it's something with the receptors of seritonin (spelling?) being exposed to massive amounts of seritonin during the X period but then your seritonon level runs low or out for the time and those receptors are vunrable to chemicals not ment to get to them, potentialy damaging them. I think it's ignorant to say that this drug is not very unhealthy for your brain. also in the slide show are some tips on how to prevent damage such as taking prozac after "rolling" cuz i guess prozac chemicals mesh well with the seritonon receptors and "protect" them from lots of damage. read up and google, the internet is full of facts but carefull cuz it's full of false facts too.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

only the green stuff.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


how do you think i pay for my hobbies :/
[/quote]

Ummm.... all drugs aside...
Ex, whats with the Red Chinese flag??

Did you become a comunist when your beloved republicans lost the election??


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I stick with natural sh*t- weed, opium, shrooms, salvia(in St. Augustine), and normal perscription sh*t like xanax and the like.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm not trying to intrude or anything, but how do some of you know that much about drugs? Are you having some type of meth lab or something in your basement? I'm just wondering. I'm sorry


how do you think i pay for my hobbies :/
[/quote]

Ummm.... all drugs aside...
Ex, whats with the Red Chinese flag??

Did you become a comunist when your beloved republicans lost the election??
[/quote]

I dunno... I thinks its kinda funny.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

the best weed I ever smoked was when I was stationed in washinton state. that sh*t was soooo good. If i ever do smoke again I want it to be weed from washington.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Best sh*t I ever had made me feel like I was-----can't tell you. My friend that hasn't been around coke freaked out on me because he thought it was dirty weed. It wasn't like blow at all, but it made you feel like you were seriously wasted off liquor in a matter of minutes.

Highest I ever was- the 5 minutes drive home from my buddies house when I hit the gravity over 20 times in one night. I felt as if I was twisting back and forth, as if I was standing on a record player, and then I got cross-eyed at the stop light and started crying my ass off because it felt like my eyes were stuck in the cross-eyed position.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Best sh*t I ever had made me feel like I was-----can't tell you. My friend that hasn't been around coke freaked out on me because he thought it was dirty weed. It wasn't like blow at all, but it made you feel like you were seriously wasted off liquor in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Highest I ever was- the 5 minutes drive home from my buddies house when I hit the gravity over 20 times in one night. I felt as if I was twisting back and forth, as if I was standing on a record player, and then I got cross-eyed at the stop light and started crying my ass off because it felt like my eyes were stuck in the cross-eyed position.


It was always awesome to try and make the trip home after a bongfest. It always seemed to take forever to get back. There is a road where I live that streches for like 4-5 miles in the middle of the desert, man I used to drive that road blazed out of my mind. It seemed like I would never get off that road.

I loved smoking out of a gravity bong, mix scope mouthwash with water, then fill the neck of the bong with ice cubes. I could take monsterous hits and never feel the smoke enter my lungs. Man, makes me want to smoke again!!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

We filled it with ice.....mouthwash is such a badass idea! We've been going out on the baot lately- cruise downtown and back.....eating brownies and using a wine chiller container and a 2-liters for a gravity..goona do that for sure! And just cutting a hole out of the side intead of cutting the entier bottom off the 2liters makes it waaayyyyy easier and keep you from blowing everything out on accident..

I used to have a badass jeep on 35"s and we'd always smoke out at the dunes, and for a while I took a different back road to get back to the streets and I'd get pissed everytime because I thought I was driving for about 30 minutes hahaaahhahahahaha


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

When my stash would start to run low, I would do knife hits. I would put to butterknifes in my electri cstove and turn on the burner, then I would get a empty 20 oz plastic coke bottle, cut the bottom off and poke holes in the cut off bottom, then stick some ice cubes in the bottle and put the cut off bottom piece back in backwards. By then the knifes were really hot, I then take one knife and put a little pinch of weed on one knife and put the other knife on top of the weed. pressing down firmly it would smoke real bad. Then my friends and I would take turns holding the coke bottle inhaling the smoke from the knifes into the bottle. I got so high off of a little weed, nice way to conserve your stash!!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah my buddy told me about that! I started smoking opium like that (just letting it smoke on a knife) and thought about trying it with the herbage.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

one time my firends couldn't find anything to smoke out of, so my dad had a empty freon can so I turned it into a little toker. I do not recommend anyone smoke weed out of a freon can.. I was soooo fucked up. Not fucked up in a good way either. it took a couple of days for me to start feeling good. I felt like my head was going to explode


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

you win! the guy that worried about aluminum posioning as he's smoking out of a tinfoil pipe hahahahahaha


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> you win! the guy that worried about aluminum posioning as he's smoking out of a tinfoil pipe hahahahahaha


yeah no kidding.. It didnt dawn on me that I probaly shouldnt be smoking weed out of a can that was filled with chemicals..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I rely on the makeshift coke-can pipe regularly. I want to make one out of the wakeboard tower on my boat.....JUST THOUGHT OF THAT!!! OH sh*t! use it like a steamroller!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> I rely on the makeshift coke-can pipe regularly. I want to make one out of the wakeboard tower on my boat.....JUST THOUGHT OF THAT!!! OH sh*t! use it like a steamroller!


the good ol coke can.. I cant tell you how many bowls i have seen wasted while smoking out of a can. a friend says something funny when your hitting the can and next thing you know your bowl is on the ground... I would get soo mad when that happened.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

hitler said:


> I rely on the makeshift coke-can pipe regularly. I want to make one out of the wakeboard tower on my boat.....JUST THOUGHT OF THAT!!! OH sh*t! use it like a steamroller!


the good ol coke can.. I cant tell you how many bowls i have seen wasted while smoking out of a can. a friend says something funny when your hitting the can and next thing you know your bowl is on the ground... I would get soo mad when that happened.
[/quote]

Especially when you're in your (okay, my dad bought it) $30,000 Super Air Nautique and your friend watches it blow out and burn through the carpet, making a nice black crater in the floor.


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

IMMM SOOOOO HIIIIIIIGGGHHH!!!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

kobeforprez said:


> IMMM SOOOOO HIIIIIIIGGGHHH!!!


Said the Tupac.


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> IMMM SOOOOO HIIIIIIIGGGHHH!!!


Said the Tupac.
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah all this herbal talk makes me wanna go toke one up. I think I will and on that note... good night.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this thread has run its course.....


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

thePACK© said:


> this thread has run its course.....


nooOO!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its one thing to talk about experiences, its another to glorify and brag. This thread has run its course of appropriateness for this forum.


----------

